# 7, B, Wellingborough, Northamptonshire, UK



## Leyna (Apr 29, 2007)

Country:UK.

State/Region:NORTHAMPTONSHIRE.

City/Town:WELLINGBOROUGH.

Number of rats:7- 2 ADULTS, 1 MALE,1 FEMALE AND 5 7WEEK OLD MALES.

Sex:6 MALE, 1 FEMALE.

Age(s):ADULT MALE = 11 MONTHS. FEMALE = 9 MONTHS. BABY BOYS = 7 WEEKS OLD.

Name(s):ADULT MALE = MORTIMER. FEMALE = FLORIE. BABIES = UNNAMED.

Colours:ADULT MALE = BLACK HOODED. FEMALE = FAWN HOODED. BABIES = BLACK HOODED,BROWN HOODED, FAWN HOODED, BEIGE HOODED AND WHITE.

Neutered:NO

Reason for rehoming:MOVIN HOUSE NO PETS ALOUD.

Temperament:ADULTS R QUITE SHY BUT BABIES ARE WELL HANDLED.

Medical problems: NONE

Will the group be split: YES

Transport available:YES

Other:

URL of Pictures:

URL of Videos:

Preferred donation:

Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?:YES PLEASE


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi im from Bedford , interested in your female rats please reply asap!


----------

